# How to calculate (1 candidates): 100%?



## elimelech007 (Apr 8, 2022)

```
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (1 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (1 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
root@A9t:/home/luba #
```

How to calculate what has not been updated there and why?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2022)

It's likely pkg(8) itself. Just do `pkg install -f pkg`.


----------



## elimelech007 (Apr 8, 2022)

I already did it. Did not help. Everything remains as before.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2022)

Just ignore it. It doesn't mean something is out of date.


----------



## jbo (Apr 8, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Just ignore it.


That's not something I've heard from you before - at least on a technical context


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2022)

It's not an error, it's not even a warning. It just has to do with the way the resolving of available updates works. It has a candidate for updating (because it got triggered as dependency) but the dependency is already installed and up to date. So, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 8, 2022)

It could be also a locked package.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 8, 2022)

pkg upgrade # What is "(1 candidates)"? [reproducible]
					

root@freebsd-dns:~ # pkg update Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue... FreeBSD repository is up to date. All repositories are up to date.  root@freebsd-dns:~ # pkg upgrade Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue... FreeBSD repository is up to date. All repositories are up to date. Checking for...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## tux2bsd (Apr 8, 2022)

elimelech007 said:


> ```
> root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg upgrade
> Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
> FreeBSD repository is up to date.
> ...


_(N candidates)_ is meaningless output.
I filed a bug report nearly a year ago, I expect that it will continue to be ignored...  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=255967

SirDice has such love and affection for FreeBSD that he will explain away the problem based on technicalities.  I don't understand that mindset.  This bug causes users to question the integrity of pkg and that is why it is a problem.



elimelech007 said:


> I already did it. Did not help. Everything remains as before.


A package manager should not leave a user in this state after a basic operation.  (There are users who do all sorts of crazy stuff but they know what they're doing and are prepared for challenges - it's depressing having to add this just because some twit will argue about non-basic usage...).


----------

